# I Did It !!



## trooper123 (Jul 26, 2007)

I have no idea how much it weighs. It came from 1lb of old telecom pins. I got the dish today from Steve and wha-la !!! sweet !


Ummmm. How do I get it out. It seems stuck to the bottom. Not enough Borax maybe?


----------



## Dog Biscuit (Jul 26, 2007)

Trooper,

Congratulations!!! I know the feeling. 

Mike


----------



## Noxx (Jul 26, 2007)

Heat your nugget until it becomes red, than with a pair of tweesers, take it off and drip it in water. The fast contraction of the gold will make the borax break and fall of easily... If there is any borax left on your nuuget, just dip it in Nitric acid.


----------



## lazersteve (Jul 26, 2007)

Mark,

Nice button!

Looks like you may not have got all the gold together. Reheat the dish and use some tongs or channel locks to tilt the dish and get all the left overs together with the button. Once you have everything together cut off the torch, count off five seconds, and grab the button with some metal tweezers. Then quickly dip it in a metal dish of cold water to quench it.

I just finished a *new* melting video that shows all this. It will be on the DVD and my website soon (tonight?). My neighbors weed eater made it into the last segment and I'm playing hell to get the buzz out of my audio!!! :roll: 


I burnt a test DVD last night and it plays nice on my 42" LCD! 8) 

I won't be happy until I get the weed eater noises out of the last section. I'm thinking about dubbing over the audio on the last track to get the DVD completed.

Great work!!! Did you redissolve the foils before melting?

Steve


----------



## trooper123 (Jul 26, 2007)

Thanks all,
Steve, These were kinda large pins. I did them in the cell. I have since reheated the dish to get all the gold together. The tweezers tho -- ya think the wife would mind it I used her pair :shock: . I'll look around the house - may have to wait till tomorrow tho.

Mark


----------



## lazersteve (Jul 26, 2007)

Mark,

I'm sure she won't mind! :wink: 

I use SS dental tweezers myself. You can get them on ebay or at your local flea market.

Steve


----------

